# Eating on the cheap side.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Been raining heavy today, right after I started trimming my tree it just pour luckily I had started breakfast and dinner just in case the power got hit by lighting like a few minutes ago, a pole transformer got hit and even the cats meow, any way some fresh tortillas and a potatoes/sausage mash in a baked buttermilk custard, forgot the cheese but the sweet paprika gives it a nice flavor and color. I'm pretty sure that many remember the Frugal Gourmet show of many years back well I`m the cheap gourmet or at least that`s what my daughters call me. Indian Pork Eggplant Stew for Dinner= One old eggplant (only half for the stew), 4 old chops (chopped), left over 1/2 cup tomato sauce mixed with about a cup of water, about 4 tbsps of left over olive oil garlic dressing that I had for rolls, 1 heavy tbsp of Indian curry powder, pinch of cinnamon, about 2-3 tbsp of cider vinegar, salt to taste, plenty ground pepper, 1 teasp sugar and a pinch of cumin. Sauté pork in pot (very little oil), I used a pressure cooker, once is cook add all ingredients except eggplant, let the sauce come to a boil and cook for a few minutes then taste for flavor, should be sweet and sour with that hint of curry. Add the ½ eggplant in chunks and pressure cook for 10 minutes or the time on you cooker for pork. The pork should be tender and the eggplant will probably turn into liquid making for an excellent gravy for potatoes or rice, continue cooking till it thickens or don`t add the eggplant till after you open the cooker if you like chunky eggplant, I have made this in the slow cooker and have also added okra, like a gumbo. The other half of the eggplant will be fry like in George Washington recipe and dinner will be served with mash potatoes, ice tea, and old bread. 
Enjoy.:beercheer:


----------

